# Trivia 11/28



## luckytrim (Nov 28, 2018)

trivia 11/28
DID YOU KNOW ...
The United States Navy is older than the United States. The  Navy was
established October 13th, 1775, while the United States wasn't  formed until
July 4, 1776.


1. An Italian meal can be accompanied by ESPRESSO coffee or,  if you prefer
alcohol, a glass of VINO. Strangely the words "coffee" and  "alcohol"
originated in the same language - which one?
  a. - Italian
  b. - French
  c. - Arabic
  d. - Kurdish
2. What is the term when an object stops accelerating due to  air resistance?
(Two words)
3. Standing on a remote mountain peak, a surveyor can figure  out where he is 
on his map by measuring the azimuth to two other points of  reference that 
are more well known and the distance between them. What is  this method 
commonly known as?
4. What is the chemical symbol for Lead?
5. Three of these celebrity couples were once married to each  other, one 
couple was not. Which one?
  a. - Farrah Fawcett & Lee Majors
   b. - Tom Cruise & Mimi Rogers
   c. - Mia Farrow & Frank Sinatra
   d. - Katharine Hepburn & Spencer Tracy
6. To which of the Fifty must I travel to see a large  gathering of 
'Cheese-Heads' ?
7. In which country would you find the world famous "Coober  Pedy" opal 
mining town?
8. Who was the prime minister of Britain at the start of WWII  ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
If the Moon were a gigantic moon-shaped bowl, the contents of  the Pacific
ocean would fill it.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - c
2. Terminal Velocity
3. Triangulation
4. - Pb
5. - d
6. Wisconsin
7. Australia
8. Neville Chamberlain

CRAP  !!
Volume of the Pacific Ocean - 660,000,000 Km cubed  -
Volume of the Moon 21,958,000,000 Km Cubed
This is CRAP by a factor of about 3,300 percent.


----------

